# New flavour launch and competition: Keep a lookout!



## Paulie (27/4/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

I want whatever the new juice is and I want it now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/4/16)

Scones with strawberry jam and fresh cream?
For a posh _high tea_ vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Competition only available to Facebook users , @Paulie ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (27/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Competition only available to Facebook users , @Paulie ?



No it will be for the Forum as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

@Paulie , I'll keep my eyes peeled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

@Paulie 

You better announce your competition here first - before Bookface

Priorities!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (28/4/16)

Agree ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (28/4/16)

Silver said:


> @Paulie
> 
> You better announce your competition here first - before Bookface
> 
> Priorities!



Hahaha Silver it will be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (29/4/16)

Bump


----------

